# How to train a horse to electric fencing...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

First let me say this: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!

Holy horse crap!

Ok. Now. How do we train a 12 yo TB mare to electric fence that's never seen it before?

I've just had a horrible fright! I'm sure the horse was scared to death too. We were just given this horse that's been alone (no pasture friends) and neglected by her human owners. She was shown at one point and was a 4H horse. We are treating her as green broke and just calling her a pet until spring when we will have a professional trainer (already lined up) get her under the saddle again.

We walked the fence line with her and when she touched the fence she totally freaked. She tried to run through the fence twice. Luckily our fences are just hand-pulled and not really tight, so they just stretched around her when she hit them. If they'd have been tight, she'd have either been cut or snapped right through them since she hit them at a gallop.

We've got her locked in a stall for now. I've already called the trainer and left a message, but in case the trainer can't come out and help us. How can we better train her to the fence? 

On the up side: She's really a smart horse, I guess. She did stop when we yelled "woah". 

I'm so nervous now I want a bath and a good cry  :help:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Is there someplace you can put her that is solid like a stall, but maybe bigger? Then you can run a hot wire across the top to give her a safe place to 'learn' electric.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Not really  The stall she's in is 10x12 and it's the biggest space I've got.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I think you just did train her.......


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

That is an interesting problem. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever had to train a horse to the electric fence. New or young horses, all we do is go out and reflag the fence line and walk it with them. They learn not to touch it on their own.

But, if she's actually attempting to run through it in an attempt to run away, I can see why you would worry.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

If you hang flags all over the fence, will that keep her away from the fence?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm going to try cutting up some walmart bags into strips and tying them to the top line. I've never been able to find that ribbon stuff. Our trainer (amazingly gifted horse whisperer type girl) is going to come out tomorrow to help us work with her a bit.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I wouldn't....plastic will melt...use an old bed sheet or some other cloth.....unless you meant paper bags.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I remember seeing a yearling filly hit a hot wire for the first time and panic - going through about four fences on her way AWAY from what ever was biting her! I'm glad you were able to stop your mare and get her in a stall. Horses DO need to be trained, but I suspect she has a good start on it now! Once they learn to turn back from the bite, they are fine.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

the plastic shouldn't melt. some of our electric fencing is plastic. We tie plastic bags to the fence at times, and its fine.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

We use the plastic ribbon and even though it decays over time, it's never melted.

I think we got the orange trail marking ribbon at Walmart in the camping section. You can get it at TSC too. Plastic bags work too and they're free.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

When I moved a horse into a paddock with just hot wire, I would flag it allllll over the place with long pieces so it would flutter in a breeze. Then walk the fence line with the horse, swinging the end of my lead line gently so it sort of "bongs" the top wire. The horse would react to the noise but if you are between the horse and the wire, she should move away from you. 
Frankly the "bonging" seems to worry them more than the wire. But the nice thing is a horse tends to follow the way they went last, so if she does run, she may follow the way you lead her away from the fence.
How big is the area you've fenced off?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Go to Home Depot or Lowes, they carry the bright pink or orange surveyors or flagging tape.
Stuff is really cheap and the horse's can see it easily. Tie that all over the fence both upper and lower strands.

Have to admit I am lucky, once I got into Icelandic horse's I have never had a problem with horses and fencing.
I can chuck them into any fence and they will calmly walk it first before they go running around.

Good luck with your TB!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

She's doing much better now. Our horse trainer came out and put yellow caution tape all along the top wire. She out there unsupervised now. She's pacing, but she's not touching the fence.

WhereIWantTo, the area is half an acre.

Bergere, I'm so jealous! I'd love an icelandic horse! We learned about icelandic horses when we were learning about our icelandic sheep. I want one sooooo bad!


----------

